# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Hey R93 you should have been here today,

## mikee

Had a good first round on the Sporting Clays today, great turnout and then we had a visit from H&F owner with his trailer with 3 full auto, programmable oscillating clay bird throwing trailer. Just too cool.
I took my camera but forgot to use it!!!

We all shot in teams of 4 (with a loader each)  3 flurries of 100 targets a time per team. 
Bloody good fun and I discovered an U/O with  loader is far faster to shoot well than an auto or in my case 10 shot pump.

our team missed 13 of the hundy in the first flurry with U/O's and loaders and 23 in the second. Don't ask about the third as the wheels fell off. By the third time even lifting the gun was difficult .

You would have thoroughly enjoyed your self.

----------


## veitnamcam

Sounds like a blast Mikee

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

What was the flurry Mikee? Incomers or teal? Thats still pretty good shooting either way to only drop 13.

Mate, I have not shot a clay target since a couple shoots in Waikato and Rotorua in 2011. My own machine hasnt even had the battery charged in over a year. I would need to shoot at least, a couple hundred easy targets to get back into it.

A mate is using my F3, just to stop it rusting... seriously :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> What was the flurry Mikee? Incomers or teal? Thats still pretty good shooting either way to only drop 13.
> 
> Mate, I have not shot a clay target since a couple shoots in Waikato and Rotorua in 2011. My own machine hasnt even had the battery charged in over a year. I would need to shoot at least, a couple hundred easy targets to get back into it.
> 
> A mate is using my F3, just to stop it rusting... seriously


High Birds, Incomming and crossing. The 3 traps could all  oscillate randomly left, right, up and down under their own power.

To top it all off another member currently in Aussie for a shoot ha just been to Argentina dove shooting. Rumour is their group fired a lot of shells in a short space I time. I'll post the number when i actually see his email

----------


## mikee

> Sounds like a blast Mikee
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


You want to come out next time??

----------


## gqhoon

Promatic Huntsman......mate has one, heaps of fun!!
Simulated Game

Secret to shooting a semi in the flurry is to never let it get empty. Drop an extra shell in whenever there is a quiet moment.

----------


## mikee

> Promatic Huntsman......mate has one, heaps of fun!!
> Simulated Game
> 
> Secret to shooting a semi in the flurry is to never let it get empty. Drop an extra shell in whenever there is a quiet moment.


Thats the one, 
there were not many quite moments, was set on "fast" all over in about 4 minutes
 I was running a 10 shot pump the second time round, my 3 Gun Hevi metal shot gun. I can load it fast but the U/O was still faster and better to shoot to boot

----------


## Wirehunt

> Thats the one, 
> there were not many quite moments, was set on "fast" all over in about 4 minutes
>  I was running a 10 shot pump the second time round, my 3 Gun Hevi metal shot gun. I can load it fast but the U/O was still faster and better to shoot to boot


Till they get away on ya.   Then people see what the double is all about....

----------


## Rich007

I shot 6 flurries of 50 (1.5 mins/50) at Boomrock Wellington. Absolutely awesome fun! We were limited to 2 shots at a time. I found that a semi was a lot faster to reload. I would have a shell in my non trigger hand and whenever is fire a shot I'd slide my hand back, put the shell in the mag then reach down and grab another one. I could fire 3 shots pretty fast if I needed to and pretty much always had 2 shells in the gun.

----------


## Rushy

Sounds like a great deal of fun

----------


## veitnamcam

> You want to come out next time??


Yea if i can get a leave pass, even if just to watch.
Might learn something 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> Yea if i can get a leave pass, even if just to watch.
> Might learn something 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


OK, wil be in touch. Next shoot date is being changed as its Opening Weekend!!! Will always be a Sunday morning though.

----------


## veitnamcam

Ahrr Sundays are tricky ...
Have to see how i go 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

R93, mate you have a PM.

----------


## madds

We ran a flush at our South Island Sporting Clay Shooters duckshooters shoot last month. We used 4 traps and a Morris wireless flush control box.
The Morris system has a so called: Duckflush - pre-programmed with 3 different flush sequences (25 bird 4 trap. 50 bird 5 trap, and 50 bird 6 trap). 
You have quite a variation of speeds and can slow it down enough so 1 person can shoot it bu himself, great fun.
We had 3 shooters and set it at top speed.
We will have one going at Burnham again at our May 26 'Perazzi Classic' sporting shoot. It was extremely popular and ran most of the day, and is a good extra little fund raiser for the club.

----------


## R93

> We ran a flush at our South Island Sporting Clay Shooters duckshooters shoot last month. We used 4 traps and a Morris wireless flush control box.
> The Morris system has a so called: Duckflush - pre-programmed with 3 different flush sequences (25 bird 4 trap. 50 bird 5 trap, and 50 bird 6 trap). 
> You have quite a variation of speeds and can slow it down enough so 1 person can shoot it bu himself, great fun.
> We had 3 shooters and set it at top speed.
> We will have one going at Burnham again at our May 26 'Perazzi Classic' sporting shoot. It was extremely popular and ran most of the day, and is a good extra little fund raiser for the club.


You must have given upon me Madds? No abuse at all about my lack of effort. I would come to the Burnham shoot but its called the 'Poo-azzi classic' Whats the prize? A 1980's Lada seat cover? :Grin:

----------


## madds

It will keep, and when it comes it will b one big heap!!!!
There are A, B, C grade and Never Registered prizes's per normal, drawn prizes etc.etc including a mornings shooting on a very good Canterbury pond (drawn) for 1 person in each grade.
There are 'P' gun loyality drawn prizes as well, there seem to be heaps of sporting shooters using them these days. 
There are also drawn prizes for all shooters, so should be a good day!

----------


## R93

> It will keep, and when it comes it will b one big heap!!!!
> There are A, B, C grade and Never Registered prizes's per normal, drawn prizes etc.etc including a mornings shooting on a very good Canterbury pond (drawn) for 1 person in each grade.
> There are 'P' gun loyality drawn prizes as well, there seem to be heaps of sporting shooters using them these days. 
> There are also drawn prizes for all shooters, so should be a good day!



I would be there with bells on mate but will be in the hills chasing shaggy mountain goats. Have a good opening madds. You shooting your normal spot?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I would be there with bells on mate but will be in the hills chasing shaggy mountain goats. Have a good opening madds. You shooting your normal spot?


Good luck on the shaggy goats. Hope you find a huge one !

----------


## R93

> Good luck on the shaggy goats. Hope you find a huge one !


So do I, coz KiwiJames will be shooting it. This trip is all about KJ finding a goody, to take back home. It should take his mind off the memory loss and missing pillow every morning :Grin:

----------


## kiwijames

What????

----------


## R93

> What????


 :Grin:  C'mon mate, dont be shy. It could be way worse. You could be going with Tuiman and the Claw :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mmsaum

" does this smell like chloroform to you"

----------


## R93

> " does this smell like chloroform to you"



My cobber is a vet. He has less obvious methods :Thumbsup:  

Na, if the weather is good it will make missing opening weekend worth it. Its a magic spot. KJ should get a squizz at a nice bull.

----------


## madds

No R93 pond has sold!!
Heading to Greymouth and a wee bush pond on the side of the Grey river above Kumara.
Got a NIB Sweet Sixteen Browning made in 1973 so am really keen to give it a workout.
AS to shagging hairy things, I see nothing has changed!!
If you find an easy one sometime save it for me, but t would have to be bloody easy!!LOL
CHEERS!!

----------


## R93

Hunting the coast now eh? Weather looks like it is to be more suited to a paddock shoot. Hope you fellas go alright. Are you shooting with Mr F? 
You should keep next years opening Sunday free and shoot with my boy and I. You 2 can do all the shooting and I will work the caller and shoot with a camera.

Shaggy mountain goats are no drama, Madds. Have you got your rifle up and running?

----------


## madds

Yes the old BSA 308 is all good has a new Bushnell 4200 but never been used.
Shooting a small pond near Mr F. so am really looking forward to it.
Might just take you up on a shaggy monster some time, could be a good laugh.
I'm heading over tomorrow some time so might do a bit of a Thurs. tidyup but don't want to disturb the area to much.

----------


## Ground Control

> Yes the old BSA 308 is all good has a new Bushnell 4200 but never been used.
> Shooting a small pond near Mr F. so am really looking forward to it.
> Might just take you up on a shaggy monster some time, could be a good laugh.
> I'm heading over tomorrow some time so might do a bit of a Thurs. tidyup but don't want to disturb the area to much.


Shit I miss Duck Shooting .
 Ron is Jimmy the Doctor still shooting ?


Ken

----------


## R93

> Yes the old BSA 308 is all good has a new Bushnell 4200 but never been used.
> Shooting a small pond near Mr F. so am really looking forward to it.
> Might just take you up on a shaggy monster some time, could be a good laugh.
> I'm heading over tomorrow some time so might do a bit of a Thurs. tidyup but don't want to disturb the area to much.


Should be good mate. I see a bit of grog being devoured as well. I will ring you about a thar hunt. Got a spot that you will like and you should be able to get a look at a few in range of that old bus. You will have to bring your own tent!! :Grin: 

GC, I am pretty sure the mad scot is still shooting 60m droppers.

----------


## Ground Control

> You will have to bring your own tent!!



" F**k me "   it would have to be a big self erecting tent  :Have A Nice Day: 



Ken

----------


## R93

> " F**k me "   it would have to be a big self erecting tent 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken



He would no doubt, weasel his way out of setting the tent up. I would have to bring tons of fresh food coz he would fade a way on freeze dried tucker. Overall, the experience  would be no different to guiding Royalty I imagine. :Grin: 

Last time we went hunting he brought along something very nice to look at. :36 1 8:  I doubt he would find another hot young presenter, to join us that didnt mind getting blood on her hands, but if he does, I wont mind treating him like Royalty.

----------


## Ground Control

I wonder if they make tents with wine cellars ?

----------


## R93

> I wonder if they make tents with wine cellars ?


 :Thumbsup:  If not, he will just have a fully stocked one flown in.

----------


## madds

EXCUSE ME you two!!! I am back and reading, as long as its Reisling or Port I'm more than happy. I'm glad you two know where you stand in the pecking order!!!!!
Opening wasn't that good as far as numbers, but a great weekend I must say.
Had a beer at that new (restored) hotel at Kumara, what a great job they have done there considering it used to be a complete dump. Well worth a visit if you are passing and really great staff.
I'm not much of a tent person now I must say, but I love old huts and camps and everything about them.
Now that I'm back have to start organising our May 26 shoot at Burnham. Really looking forward to it.

----------


## R93

One of my ponds limited out for 2 shooters opening morning. There must have been a heap come in, because the shooters are not flash at the best of times. Using double guns as well. BUGGER!!! It only shoots well once a season, so I have missed out on that.
There are no huts where I go for thar Madds. Country is reasonably gentle but but you will have to tent it. 
I will email the queen and see if I can borrow her tent and servants :Grin:

----------

